# cat litter or cancer caused lump in throat?



## traipse (Jul 18, 2010)

Our six month old girl Poinky has in the past been seen eating some of her Worlds best cat litter. Didn't think much of it . It is natural corn . It does clump.She has shown no ill effect.Hasn't had the cat litter in her cage for about three weeks . Recently took her about 10 days ago to vet because found blood in her white paper shavings was diagnosed with urinary tract infection. While at vets addressed concern about her only being half a pound and kind of small. Just given advice to fatten her up. This evening while given her her antibiotics we noticed parts of her nose was a purple /bluish color. Upon further look and feel of her she was discovered to have a pea size lump under her chin at the base of her throat. Could she have a bit of the clumping litter stuck in her throat all this time making her skinny or have cancer at such a young age? please anyones thoughts? We will try to arrange a vet visit tomorrow.Thanks in advance for all replys.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

i would suggest taking that litter out asap! It may not show effects now but could block her up even if it is natural corn. Can she breathe? That'd be what I'd worry about that something is lodged in her throat especially if she's eating clumping litter... Try looking in her mouth to see if you notice anything...


----------



## traipse (Jul 18, 2010)

I haven't had cat litter in her cage for about three weeks now nor is it ever going back in her cage. I did open her mouth ( she is very friendly and will let me open her mouth) I used a plastic stick as a tonge depressor and looked as best I could and could not see anything down her throat. The lump is farther down her throat then can be seen from inside. My concern that the bluish tint on her nose is because of insuffeicent air to her lungs from whatever the lump is . maybe if vet knocks her out they could see if it is cat litter that has been stuck all this time or cancer. If cancer I may advise vet not to wake her  because I don't want her to suffer from a cancerous death nor do I have the funds to care for cancer. I also heard cancer of the throat is a hard cancer to cure and very expensive .


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've never heard of a hedgehog getting cancer that young, usually around 2 or older. I would definitely take her to the vet though. How's she doing today?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Is the lump movable? If it is easily moved round, it may be very easy to remove it with a surgical procedure. I'm curious about where it is located, got a photo?


----------



## traipse (Jul 18, 2010)

Just compared moms throat with daughters. Apparently there is an "adams apple" there. because I felt same thing on Mom. My husband says the bluish area may be something he had on his hands. Can't get it to wash off though. We took away "whole bowl " of food with only "counted" pieces of cat food to see what she is actually eating. As of last night she ate NO cat food . She is just "small" and I think a little lethargic. On a plus side she has not "lost" any weight since at least 10 days she still weighes half a pound. Vet could'nt see her today so she will be going tomorrow. Maybe the vet will be able to give us something to help her gain weight. Any ideas on helping hedgies gain weight?.


----------



## traipse (Jul 18, 2010)

Poinky made a visit to the vet and news is not good :| Vet says she thinks she has a GI bleed. Maybe what she had instead of urinary infection that we've been treating already. She has not been eating and has lost significant weight.She is getting weak Vet says an eqivalent to 50 lbs of our weight. She is treating for a variety of ailments because she does not have the equipment to do scopes and other tests.Because vet says Poinky is too small. She is being treated for an ulcer,for an infection and for fatty liver disease. drugs prescribed are vitamin injection, CIMETIDINE,PANACUR,SUCRALFATE,CLAVAMOX,. We are also supposed to syringe feed her three times a day with baby cereal with fruit . We are using Rice baby cereal with fruit mix. Please everyone say a little prayer that these measures are enough to bring Poinky around towards GOOD health again Thanks


----------



## traipse (Jul 18, 2010)

Poinky was not getting better and getting weaker and weaker . So we felt she was suffering and had her put to sleep. Rest in peace Poinky


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh no.  I'm so sorry for your loss. HUGS.


----------

